# Fair Work Act 2009



## Prem (17 August 2009)

Hey guys,

I have more q's for my eco assignment based on the Fair work act 2009

*Why was the legislation changed?
*Main features of the legislation
*What institutions will oversee the FWA
*Perspectives of different groups (viewpoints)

ANY info will be greatly appreciated 

Thanks in advance,
Prem Rajendran


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 August 2009)

Prem said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have more q's for my eco assignment based on the Fair work act 2009
> 
> ...




Start here and read the full Act

http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_act/fwa2009114/s3.html

and read the content on this page too.

http://www.hrnicholls.com.au/index.php


----------



## Prem (17 August 2009)

thanks GumbyLearner

any one else got any info 

if u could break it into the parts listed would be great


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 August 2009)

Prem said:


> thanks GumbyLearner
> 
> any one else got any info
> 
> if u could break it into the parts listed would be great




The whole point is for you to read and formulate your own arguments as an undergrad. I'm presuming you're an undergrad. That way you should write you're own eco essay on the changes.

If you don't mind me asking is the academic in charge a tory or a red?

Have they published any academic papers of their own with regard to Australian industrial/workplace relations?

If I were you I would google their name and footnote everything they've published.

Academics love that kind of ego-stroking ****.


----------



## Prem (17 August 2009)

Im in high school , not underg

lols


----------



## Judd (17 August 2009)

Prem,

You can also go to Commlaw.  It is a bit of a pain to search around within that site but it also has the Explanatory Memorandum which goes with each Bill (which then if passed becomes an Act).

For Fair Work, here is the link to the EM which are supposed (note the word supposed) to be a plain English description of the purpose of the Bill and each of its parts.

http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/Leg...Document&VIEWCAT=attachment&COUNT=999&START=1


----------



## gooner (17 August 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> If you don't mind me asking is the academic in charge a tory or a red?
> 
> If I were you I would google their name and footnote everything they've published.
> 
> Academics love that kind of ego-stroking ****.




ROFLMAO

But oh so very true


----------



## stocksontheblock (17 August 2009)

Prem said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have more q's for my eco assignment based on the Fair work act 2009
> 
> ...




1. Why? Because Kevin said it was bad, therefore it was bad. ALP = Good. LP = Bad.
2. Features? Union irrelevance became relevant.
3. Kevin, Wayne, Julia, Union's (ACTU) - with the blessing of the aforementioned 3, and ALP - with the blessing of the aforementioned 4.
4. Business Groups - its all bad. Unions - Some good, some bad - esp. where they dont get to rule the world, Kevin kept that for himself. Employees - does anyone ever care what their viewpoints are?

All written with love and humour.

The other option is, write an E-mail to the BCA and to the ACTU asking them for the 1 page 'janet and john' summary of their views. Will put a $1000 on it that never the twain shall meet.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2009)

Prem said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have more q's for my eco assignment based on the Fair work act 2009
> 
> ...






stocksontheblock said:


> 1. Why? Because Kevin said it was bad, therefore it was bad. ALP = Good. LP = Bad.
> 2. Features? Union irrelevance became relevant.
> 3. Kevin, Wayne, Julia, Union's (ACTU) - with the blessing of the aforementioned 3, and ALP - with the blessing of the aforementioned 4.
> 4. Business Groups - its all bad. Unions - Some good, some bad - esp. where they dont get to rule the world, Kevin kept that for himself. Employees - does anyone ever care what their viewpoints are?
> ...






Prem, mate , you've got these idealogues hooked.

Let them run, then cut and paste when they finally answer your assignment questions.

gg


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 August 2009)

Prem said:


> Im in high school , not underg
> 
> lols




That's irrelevant.

You still should be able to probe him/her for their fundamental believe/stand on what they think!

Once you have extracted that! 

Go to town and appease them and get an A+

Just my advice IMHO

No prejudice

No confidence

DYOR


----------



## Prem (18 August 2009)

What is the definition of equity ?


----------



## stocksontheblock (18 August 2009)

Prem said:


> What is the definition of equity ?




Are you for real?

Go to: www.google.com

Really handy for anything!


----------



## Prem (18 August 2009)

Hey 

 if my question is so simply isnt it easier to answer it rather than pointing me to a search engine which i already searched 

top three result from google 

# the difference between the market value of a property and the claims held against it
# the ownership interest of shareholders in a corporation
# fairness: conformity with rules or standards; "the judge recognized the fairness of my claim" 

I need a solid definition not a one liner


----------



## Prem (18 August 2009)

for example http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equity

which one should i use 

in relation to aussie equity markets (asx)


----------



## Prem (19 August 2009)

Yea !!

finished finally

thanks guys for all the help


----------



## stocksontheblock (19 August 2009)

Prem said:


> Yea !!
> 
> finished finally
> 
> thanks guys for all the help




So, did we all get an A+ on the paper?

I hope you referenced all of the ASF contributions correctly.

LMFAO


----------



## Prem (19 August 2009)

stocksontheblock said:


> So, did we all get an A+ on the paper?
> 
> I hope you referenced all of the ASF contributions correctly.
> 
> LMFAO




its a research project 

so ill have to write an in class essay on it tomorow 

so when i get the result ill let you guys know 



wish me luck


----------



## Mr J (19 August 2009)

Prem said:


> wish me luck




I won't because it will not have any effect on the outcome :.


----------

